# Problem mit der EP



## Kief (2. Oktober 2008)

Hallo!

Ich habe mal wieder D2 raus geholt und meine Zauberin (lvl 24) weiter gezockt. Nun wie ein Freund von mir dazu gestoßen ist wollten wir bzw haben wir zusammen gelvlt. Er ist lvl 36 und ich 24. Wie kann es sein das wir zb bei einem Baalrun (normal) unterschiedlich ep bekommen? Ich habe noch nicht mal ein viertel meines Balkens voll und er fast 3/4. 
Das ist oft so. Auch im normalen "questen".... er bekommt VIEL mehr als ich.

Und nein ich bin weder gestorben oder sonst etwas... bin immer voll mit dabei gewesen und habe schaden gemacht.

Kann mir jemand helfen?


MfG


----------



## Rungor (2. Oktober 2008)

baalrun musst du glaub ich mind. lvl 25 sein....


----------



## Brassé (2. Oktober 2008)

Moin
Ich meine für Baalruns sollte man sogar 26 sein, aber kann mich auch irren.


----------



## Konradio (2. Oktober 2008)

Is doch klar, die EP werden nach Level der einzelnen Gruppenmitglieder berechnet.
Wenn du dich also von nem 99er ziehen lässt, kriegst du natürlich kaum EP.
So ists Leben


----------



## DonaldDark (3. Oktober 2008)

Jup das mit der ep ist gewollt und auch gar nicht so schlecht. In d2 ist die ep die du bekommst davon abhängig, wie die differenz zwischen deinem eigenen und monsterlvl ist. Sind beide werte gleich bekommst du 100% der ep, wird die differenz größer, bekommst nur anteilig ep, das geht bis 5% runter, also wenn du einen sehr hohen lvl hast und killst ein monster mit niedrigem lvl (welches ja ohnehin kaum ep gibt) bekommst u.U. nur 5%. Gleiches gilt in der gegenrichtung, wenn du einen sehr niedrigen lvl hast und killst ein super highlvl monster bekommst auch nur ein paar prozente der ep. In gruppe wird die ep geteilt aber auch abhängig vom lvl der gruppenmitglieder, man sollte stets darauf achten, nicht viel weiter als 5 lvl auseinander zu sein, sonst landet ein teil der ep immer im nirvana ^^
Welchen lvl baal auf normal jetzt hat weiß ich nicht, aber ganz sicher >30, d.h. je größer dein lvl wird desto mehr ep bekommst bei baal normal runs, bis du ihn irgendwann abhängst, dann nimmts wieder ab.


----------



## Drydema (3. Oktober 2008)

oO wenn man lvl 1 in in hölle dia runs macht ist man nach einem run 20 dann geben die mobs kaum noch ep ab 25 bekommt man wieder so ca 20 level pro run bis man 60/70 ist ab da lohnen sich dann baalruns wieder und es hat nix mit dem gegner lvl zu tun


----------



## DonaldDark (3. Oktober 2008)

Doch hat es, du hast scheinbar nicht verstanden was ich meinte. Die differenz zwischen eigenem und monsterlvl ist lediglich dafür verantwortlich, wieviel prozent der ep die das monster überhaupt geben kann man bekommt. Natürlich kriegt man hammerviel ep wenn man sich mit lvl 1 ins kuhlevel auf hölle stellt, weil eine kuh soviel ep gibt, daß selbst die 5% die man bekommt, wesentlich mehr sind, als die 100% ep von nem lvl 1 oder lvl 2 mob.


----------



## Drydema (3. Oktober 2008)

aber warum bekommt man ab 20 fast keine und ab 25 wieder 10 mal soviel ep? bei den runs und die ep von 19 und 20 nehmen sich nicht viel als das es daran liegen könnte das man wesentlich mehr ep zum lvl up braucht


----------



## oneq (3. Oktober 2008)

Ein kleiner Link, der Licht ins Dunkel bringen sollte...: Exp-Guide


----------

